# FIOCCHI STEEL HEAVY STEEL



## Bman71 (Jul 26, 2014)

Any body ever shoot this brand for waterfowl? I normally shoot federal or hevi metal but considering giving these a try. Any feedback will help. Thanks


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

They patterned terrible out of my Beretta and my buddies Winchester through Drake Killer chokes so we never shot them at live game. We each shot a box at various items thrown up from the garden since we had the ammo and didn't have any problem cycling them.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I've shot 8 or 9 cases of Fiocchi Steel Max (the scheels stuff). Comparable to speed shok in price, but burns cleaner. Get a dud or two every 4 or 5 boxes though.


----------



## Joe Bishop (May 16, 2018)

I cut open a 3" shell in #2 and #3 shot, the shot is nice and round all same size and shinny appear to be plated with a finish to them. They pattern well in the A5 at 20 to 40 yards with the Trulock super water fowl choke #2. Not good in the Benelli SBE II, I ordered the Trulock SWF for it ans see where its at.


----------



## Joe Bishop (May 16, 2018)

I finished patterning the SBE2 and the new Browning A5 @ 42-20yrds. The SBE with the Trulock Super Waterfowl choke #2, shot full pattern at 42yrds in 30" circle with Fiocchi 12GA 3" BB and very well with 2,3s. I put the Drake Killer in and I think that the DK has the edge, better overall pattern consistancy. DK shot the Winchester Super Xpert HV very good as usual.

For the A5 I picked up a Jebs Head Hunter .690 did some research on these, getting almost full patterns at 42yrs 30" circle using Fiocchi 2,3,BBs. Heavy Steel 3", 2,3s were very tight @ 20yrs. Nice even pattern at 42yrds. I really like this choke.


----------

